# Hello



## Ella (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm new.

This forum is HUGE!


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Yes, the place is huge..Take your time and look around...What style/discipline of karate do you study...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2007)

hello Ella welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Ella (Mar 12, 2007)

Kenpo


----------



## Ella (Mar 12, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT...Yes, the place is huge..Take your time and look around...What style/discipline of karate do you study...


 
 I study Kenpo Karate.


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2007)

Ella said:


> Kenpo


 

Very good...Lots of Kenpo people here about..Try the search option for Kenpo threads...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 12, 2007)

Another Kenpo-ist...awesome.... Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 12, 2007)

Ella said:


> I'm new.
> 
> This forum is HUGE!


 
Ave.
It is huge, but more importantly, the people here are very cool. Stay a while...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome on the board!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 13, 2007)

Ella said:


> I'm new.
> 
> This forum is HUGE!


 Welcome! Don't let it overwhelm you.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello Ella, welcome to MT!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome, I am sure you will enjoy it here and find lots of useful information


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy


----------



## green meanie (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome to the board.


----------



## Shaderon (May 24, 2007)

Hello Ella and Welcome to MT, we're a happy little family here, the usual sort with arguments and forgivenesses      Happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk and enjoy


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Callandor (May 25, 2007)

Welcome.



Ella said:


> This forum is HUGE!


Yup! And full of useful stuff.


----------

